# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic TBC Exploit Ramparts infinite respawn orc before last boss

## SawyerMBlack

I've done this a few times now just to make sure it can be repeated. 

The last boss in Hellfire Ramparts is an orc flying on a netherdrake. To coax the boss down, you're required to kill two orcs guarding the platform. 

You can get those orcs to respawn repeatedly if you simply wipe on the boss. 

Kill the two orcs > wipe on the boss > return to the area > sheep one orc > kill the other orc > wait 

The one you killed will respawn repeatedly 10 or so seconds after you kill it. It was giving me full exp and rep that you would obtain from that orc, including loot. 

I don't think it's very efficient, but someone might be able to make some use of it.

----------


## advanta

> I've done this a few times now just to make sure it can be repeated. 
> 
> The last boss in Hellfire Ramparts is an orc flying on a netherdrake. To coax the boss down, you're required to kill two orcs guarding the platform. 
> 
> You can get those orcs to respawn repeatedly if you simply wipe on the boss. 
> 
> Kill the two orcs > wipe on the boss > return to the area > sheep one orc > kill the other orc > wait 
> 
> The one you killed will respawn repeatedly 10 or so seconds after you kill it. It was giving me full exp and rep that you would obtain from that orc, including loot. 
> ...


Like a lot of things you can make it work with mass automation. However there are similar opportunities, which are better.

----------


## badmdog

> However there are similar opportunities, which are better.


 can you tell us wich?

----------


## advanta

> can you tell us wich?


I've published some stuff on youtube, the fighting trolls in zul'drak for example. WOTLK has the most stuff.

----------


## Kenneth

> I've done this a few times now just to make sure it can be repeated. 
> 
> The last boss in Hellfire Ramparts is an orc flying on a netherdrake. To coax the boss down, you're required to kill two orcs guarding the platform. 
> 
> You can get those orcs to respawn repeatedly if you simply wipe on the boss. 
> 
> Kill the two orcs > wipe on the boss > return to the area > sheep one orc > kill the other orc > wait 
> 
> The one you killed will respawn repeatedly 10 or so seconds after you kill it. It was giving me full exp and rep that you would obtain from that orc, including loot. 
> ...


reminds me of shattered halls pre nerf just a little rougher. Not sure if abusable to the scale SH was but thanks for the post nonetheless! Always cool finding stuff like this. Just not sure these things are worth the trouble of wiping on a boss over and over

----------


## Winsane

> I've published some stuff on youtube, the fighting trolls in zul'drak for example. WOTLK has the most stuff.


This is about Classic BC though, so I'm not sure why you're talking about WOTLK.

----------


## advanta

> This is about Classic BC though, so I'm not sure why you're talking about WOTLK.


Oh yeah this stuff all gets mixed up in your head after a while. 

You can get the ghosts in auchenai crypts to re-spawn endlessly if you want another example.

----------

